# cooking tapas/canapes, help???



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

*cooking tapas/canapes, help???* my friend wedding coming soon, she asked me to make some canapes for her cocktail party at her wedding, the thyme is around the world. so what better way to ask from chef and cooking lovers from around the world  , any suggestion on from what country and what is the dish ??
i'm thinking maybe some from japan, china, thailand, french, itali, korea, germany ( cause i lived in asia so what come out from my head mostly asian food but the theme is around the world so i needed some from other country too)

she will be having 100 -150 person so how many kind should i make and how many per dish ?? i'm not often doing this so any suggestion will be helpful.

ps: she wanted me to make some drinks too , i have a lot on cocktail not so much in mocktail so if you have any ideas will be helpful ( the drink color must be white or green or pink or red )

thxs sooooo much for the answers


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HIME, I've read your other posts.....more information will give you better answers from the professionals on this thread.


Dinner follows the appetizers. This is really important information. Many of us have parties that are just appetizers, in many cases heavy aps to cover a meal.

Knowing the dinner menu would be helpful.

Knowing how much staff you have at your disposal, the equipment, how formal the event is.......

You are also providing one bite desserts......several of us do this all the time, and are glad to share info.

Do you have access to wholesalers? 
Where are you located, ie you were asking about different countries and many of our posters are from all over the world?

Do you have a budget?

Where most non-caterers slip is in not planning out the food with guests in mind.....

More does not necessarily mean better, sometimes more is just overwhelming.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Mushroom Girl is right keep it simple and elegant. or choice just confuses guest.


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

thxs for the info and sorry for the late reply, we will be having a dinner but more like standing up kind of dinner so like buffet ( but not the cheesey one ) and in my country we come to wedding with gown and long dresses so it will we very formal. 

the cocktail hour will be at max 1 1/2 hour. it just a transsision from the church to the main event. the dinner will be starting at least 30 min 1 hor max after the cokctail hours since we have many tradition that should be done before the dinner.

and for the many chef in this forus , i mean since we all come from diffrent parts of the world maybe you guys can help me by recomanding nationality food from your place, so i have a lot ideas on what to do . 

thxs for the help ^_^ 

ps: the buget will not be to big or too small and also we will like the guest to be not too full but not too hungy also when waiting to the dinner hour.
sorry if my explation is bad


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HIME, do you have the dinner menu? It's always good knowing, so appetizers don't have the same components.


----------

